# Eevee just ate a CD



## liquid

I went out for 20 minutes, and come home to shards of plastic and CD littered around the house.
I checked her mouth for any cuts or bleeding... none. But there are bits of blood on the carpet. She may have cut her throat and coughed the blood, because half of the CD is gone and she most likely ate it.

Advice please. ):
I'm feeding her boneless tonight. Hopefully that will cushion whatever went down, and prevent anything cutting her intestines.


----------



## xellil

Oh my. I don't know what would be good to feed her to protect her stomach and intestines. Maybe the pieces are small.


----------



## liquid

I dont even know what happened. She never exhibits this kind of destructive behavior. She earned her right to have free roam when I leave the house..


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> Oh my. I don't know what would be good to feed her to protect her stomach and intestines. Maybe the pieces are small.


I hope the pieces are small :/ There was a long shard of plastic in her water bowl. When I first walked in I said, "What's that in her water bowl?" and then turned to see the living room..

She ate half a CD and a lot of the CD case, which was made of hard plastic.


----------



## xellil

Oh my goodness. I would be totally freaked. I wonder if those can be seen on an x ray.


----------



## xellil

Just when you think you can trust them, they do something like this! I don't know how we don't just go crazy.


----------



## xellil

you know, I'm thinking they might be something like the venison ribs Snorkels ate - just big sharp pieces in her stomach.


----------



## xchairity_casex

liquid said:


> I dont even know what happened. She never exhibits this kind of destructive behavior. She earned her right to have free roam when I leave the house..


What happend is she is a dog and dogs are sneaky little butt holes sometimes that like to scare the poop outta us.

personally i would make her vomit ASAP to see how much you can get out of their.


----------



## Makovach

Oh no! 
I have no advise, I would maybe call the vet or ER vet to see what they think. 

Hopefully some one will be on with answers soon...

Sending good vibes that maybe its just stashed some where... and she didnt eat it.

Keep us posted...


----------



## Sprocket

Oh scary!

I'd keep a close eye on her.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> Oh my goodness. I would be totally freaked. I wonder if those can be seen on an x ray.


God, I dont even know. I may be overreacting, but Im staying up with her to make sure she doesnt show signs of pain or anything.


xellil said:


> Just when you think you can trust them, they do something like this! I don't know how we don't just go crazy.


SERIOUSLY. Im not even mad at her, I'm just disappointed. Of course, I also take blame. I should have put that CD away. I never expected she would go for it. Blah! We can trust them, but not too much.
I think this forum keeps us slightly sane


xellil said:


> you know, I'm thinking they might be something like the venison ribs Snorkels ate - just big sharp pieces in her stomach.


I hope so, I really hope nothing gets nicked on the way down


----------



## Donna Little

Oh I'm sorry and I'm sure you are freaking out. Yes, maybe some hydrogen peroxide to get her to throw up and get most of it out before it goes into her intestines. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## liquid

xchairity_casex said:


> What happend is she is a dog and dogs are sneaky little butt holes sometimes that like to scare the poop outta us.
> 
> personally i would make her vomit ASAP to see how much you can get out of their.


Gah, I knew I shouldve gotten peroxide at the store.. I was JUST at Walmart! 
Maybe I should take her for a car ride, that'll make her vomit, lol!

Gotta make jokes during a time like this to keep me from losing my mind!!


Makovach said:


> Oh no!
> I have no advise, I would maybe call the vet or ER vet to see what they think.
> 
> Hopefully some one will be on with answers soon...
> 
> Sending good vibes that maybe its just stashed some where... and she didnt eat it.
> 
> Keep us posted...


I hope she stashed it, but I checked the entire house and found nothing. Gah.
I'll have to look up the E-Vet number here. Ive never needed it before.


Sprocket said:


> Oh scary!
> 
> I'd keep a close eye on her.


Definitely will do.


----------



## magicre

get some slippery elm to coat her intestines....

watch her stool for blood and if she starts to vomit, i'd go to the vet and get some x rays.....

other than that, it's a wait and see and hope it passes....i hesitate to give liver to get it to go through, because i'm hoping her stomach acids can melt plastic.....

i'm sorry this happened...it's no one's fault. dogs will always be dogs and we will always be human. that's a fact.


----------



## liquid

magicre said:


> get some slippery elm to coat her intestines....
> 
> watch her stool for blood and if she starts to vomit, i'd go to the vet and get some x rays.....
> 
> other than that, it's a wait and see and hope it passes....i hesitate to give liver to get it to go through, because i'm hoping her stomach acids can melt plastic.....
> 
> i'm sorry this happened...it's no one's fault. dogs will always be dogs and we will always be human. that's a fact.


When you giving slippery elm, do you just give it as capsules or should I break them open?
I was wondering if her stomach acids would melt the plastic at all.

I hate waiting games. Time always seems to slow down when something goes wrong.

Dogs are dogs and we are only human. Sigh.


----------



## xellil

I would ask the ER vet before i made her vomit. Sharp piece could do alot of damage coming back up, too. 

And no it's not your fault - Lord knows all the things that Snorkels has eaten that I shoulda woulda coulda but didn't. *You just don't expect it and you can't prevent everything*.


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> When you giving slippery elm, do you just give it as capsules or should I break them open?
> I was wondering if her stomach acids would melt the plastic at all.
> 
> I hate waiting games. Time always seems to slow down when something goes wrong.
> 
> Dogs are dogs and we are only human. Sigh.


I found the dosage of slippery elm here:
dosage of slippery elm - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca

You might also give her some bread to protect?


----------



## liquid

Unfortunately I dont have peroxide to give to her, and if I were to go out and get some, it would be another 10-15 minutes of the plastic moving through her system. Rather than spending the time, I decided to try and cushion it with a boneless meal asap.

The E-Vet I called didnt answer. Why run an *emergency* vet service if you wont pick up?!


She's acting totally normal right now, and took to food immediately. So that's a relief!


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> I found the dosage of slippery elm here:
> dosage of slippery elm - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca
> 
> You might also give her some bread to protect?


She just got a meal of beef heart, do you think she should also get additional bread?

I remember once at the regular vet they said to feed cotton balls soaked in olive oil to cushion and protect. I think that would cause diarrhea or something, wouldnt it?


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> She just got a meal of beef heart, do you think she should also get additional bread?
> 
> I remember once at the regular vet they said to feed cotton balls soaked in olive oil to cushion and protect. I think that would cause diarrhea or something, wouldnt it?


Man, so many things to wonder about.

Personally, I would give bread before cotton balls. You are already giving slippery elm so I wouldn't worry about olive oil. 

I hope someone who knows more about it chimes in here, but I think bread might not be a bad idea. But I'm not positive.


----------



## liquid

You know, you think that you'd know how to react when something like this happens, but when it actually happens the mind goes completely blank! Lol!

Im so glad I have you guys. Seriously. I'd go crazy otherwise. 
When I came home all I could think of was "oh god okay what do I do, should I feed boneless? I think I'll do that, it'll cushion it I think.. oh god okay I need to get on the forums and ask them what to do AHH"
Ya'll keep me sane! :grouphug:


----------



## xchairity_casex

i deff would not give cotton balls those can cause blockages also


----------



## xellil

Well, if it helps you are not alone! Apparently lots of dogs eat CDs/

Here's a couple links:
My dog ate part of a CD and DVD... whats going to happen to him, and what should i do? - Yahoo! Answers - they say the dog probably chewed it into small pieces.

This thread says DO give cotton balls soaked in cream because they soak up the shards. Someone else says bread:
Worried Sick - Dog Ate CD's. - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I was thinking about the cotton ball trick too. I think they say soak them in milk and they'll pick up all of those sharp bits.

Tiffa has eaten so.many.things. Her pallet is more in tune to soft rubber or silicone things like ear buds, Kindle cables, Kindle covers, etc. Though she did give my credit card a good munching and a keyboard for my tablet.


----------



## catahoulamom

What is going ON with our crazy dogs eating crazy sh*% lately?! They seriously need it cut it out ASAP... Rambo got a loaf of bread off the counter the other day, first time ever. I'm gonna watch my guys like a hawk.

Hope it turns out okay - don't beat yourself up. Like I just said, my pitty Rambo got to a loaf of bread on the counter the other day (ate it plastic and all), and he has never done anything like that. Luckily it turned out alright, I guess they like to keep us on our toes. I'd get another emergency number (that actually answers) just in case, if you can. I like to be prepared ahead of time. I second what Xellil said, I'd definitely ask the ER vet before trying to make her vomit (I know you don't have the peroxide, but just throwing my .02c in). We have our fingers and paws crossed for her, keep us updated.


----------



## liquid

xchairity_casex said:


> i deff would not give cotton balls those can cause blockages also


You know, I really thought so too!


xellil said:


> Well, if it helps you are not alone! Apparently lots of dogs eat CDs/
> 
> Here's a couple links:
> My dog ate part of a CD and DVD... whats going to happen to him, and what should i do? - Yahoo! Answers - they say the dog probably chewed it into small pieces.
> 
> This thread says DO give cotton balls soaked in cream because they soak up the shards. Someone else says bread:
> Worried Sick - Dog Ate CD's. - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


Hah, apparently CDs are a doggy delicacy!
Thank you so much for the links. Eevee's a chewer when it comes to food. She even chews on boneless meats before swallowing.
I'm still going to be staying up with her all night, even if just for my own piece of mind.

She's chewing on her antler now. Her mouth seems fine. I looked in there a few times and definitely saw no cuts or blood


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> You know, I really thought so too!
> 
> Hah, apparently CDs are a doggy delicacy!
> Thank you so much for the links. Eevee's a chewer when it comes to food. She even chews on boneless meats before swallowing.
> I'm still going to be staying up with her all night, even if just for my own piece of mind.
> 
> She's chewing on her antler now. Her mouth seems fine. I looked in there a few times and definitely saw no cuts or blood


I'm on my second night of staying up. Not sure I'm going to make it the whole night tonight!

I do believe if the shards are small they will go through fine.

And I'm with catahoulamom - it seems there's thread after thread of this stuff - tennis balls, CDs, etc. Must be a full moon or something.


----------



## liquid

mischiefgrrl said:


> I was thinking about the cotton ball trick too. I think they say soak them in milk and they'll pick up all of those sharp bits.
> 
> Tiffa has eaten so.many.things. Her pallet is more in tune to soft rubber or silicone things like ear buds, Kindle cables, Kindle covers, etc. Though she did give my credit card a good munching and a keyboard for my tablet.


It does make sense it would kinda "pick up" sharp bits because of the cotton.
What is it about materials like rubber or plastic thats so yummy to dogs?! 



catahoulamom said:


> What is going ON with our crazy dogs eating crazy sh*% lately?! They seriously need it cut it out ASAP... Rambo got a loaf of bread off the counter the other day, first time ever. I'm gonna watch my guys like a hawk.
> 
> Hope it turns out okay - don't beat yourself up. Like I just said, my pitty Rambo got to a loaf of bread on the counter the other day (ate it plastic and all), and he has never done anything like that. Luckily it turned out alright, I guess they like to keep us on our toes. I'd get another emergency number (that actually answers) just in case, if you can. I like to be prepared ahead of time. I second what Xellil said, I'd definitely ask the ER vet before trying to make her vomit (I know you don't have the peroxide, but just throwing my .02c in). We have our fingers and paws crossed for her, keep us updated.


Im glad things turned out okay with Rambo.

Yeah, after xellil mentioned that sharp things coming back up can cause more damage, Im glad I didnt have peroxide on me. I'll still have to get some though, for the day that Eevee inevitably eats some kind of toxic-to-dogs people food.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> I'm on my second night of staying up. Not sure I'm going to make it the whole night tonight!
> 
> I do believe if the shards are small they will go through fine.
> 
> And I'm with catahoulamom - it seems there's thread after thread of this stuff - tennis balls, CDs, etc. Must be a full moon or something.


Must be a full moon. :heh:


----------



## frogdog

When Yogi was younger he ate a glass blown Christmas ornament...was on the phone with the vet immediately. He told me to feed him as much bread as he would eat, to watch him closely and everything should be fine...it was.

Hope he's fine and doing okay.


----------



## xellil

I'm putting my vote in for bread after what frogdog said.


----------



## sozzle

Blimey no wonder we go grey prematurely. What on earth would possess a dog to eat something that wasn't edible or didn't taste good if it wasn't starving. Why do dogs do that?

I haven't experienced anything like that with my dog, although he will occasionally chew stuff, but doesn't swallow.

Good luck and I hope your dog at least crunched it up a bit before swallowing.

Bloody dogs!

ps. hope the CD wasn't a favourite?


----------



## liquid

sozzle said:


> Blimey no wonder we go grey prematurely. What on earth would possess a dog to eat something that wasn't edible or didn't taste good if it wasn't starving. Why do dogs do that?
> 
> I haven't experienced anything like that with my dog, although he will occasionally chew stuff, but doesn't swallow.
> 
> Good luck and I hope your dog at least crunched it up a bit before swallowing.
> 
> Bloody dogs!
> 
> ps. hope the CD wasn't a favourite?


The CD was empty. Actually, I was nagging my boyfriend earlier today to either put music on it so we can put it in the car, or to put it away entirely... lol! MEN! :mmph:
Just kidding, of course. :tongue:

PS. I love your NZ talk. Blimey! Haha!


Eevee is laying down in a pile of blankets right now. I cant tell whether she's lethargic or just tired.. I mean, she does sleep a lot. And it is nearly 2AM. Hmmm so paranoid


----------



## magicre

liquid said:


> When you giving slippery elm, do you just give it as capsules or should I break them open?
> I was wondering if her stomach acids would melt the plastic at all.
> 
> I hate waiting games. Time always seems to slow down when something goes wrong.
> 
> Dogs are dogs and we are only human. Sigh.


you don't want to cause vomiting....bread is a good idea...you can give slippery elm anyway you can get it down her throat....we use capsules...

try not to make her vomit or cause the runs. we want these parts to go through slowly and give the acids in her stomach a chance to eat away at the plastic.

i would most likely take her to a vet and get x rays to make sure there are no lacerations.....


----------



## magicre

liquid said:


> Must be a full moon. :heh:


actually, the moon is closer to the earth than it usually is. it explains all this stuff going on....

bread soaked in milk. good.

hydrogen peroxide ..not good. 

time slows yet we still wait and see. sleep next to her


----------



## liquid

magicre said:


> actually, the moon is closer to the earth than it usually is. it explains all this stuff going on....
> 
> bread soaked in milk. good.
> 
> hydrogen peroxide ..not good.
> 
> time slows yet we still wait and see. sleep next to her


Is it really? Xellil's hunch was going in the right direction then!

I set up a fluffy blanket pile for her to snuggle into. She has a bed but a lot of the time she prefers my blankets, hah. They must really smell like me.  She's right by me right now sleeping in blankets. Im staying up and most likely going to sleep in the living room with her tonight.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Blimin Hell, you'd hardly fathom it would you? A CD?? What on earth? 
I remember when I was looking after a mates Rhodesian Ridgeback, she got into the rubbish and ate a whole cooked chicken carcass, I've never seen anything go down the hatch so fast as when I came into the kitchen to see what the noise was.
Obviously I stressed majorly, she's someone elses dog, but she is also a titled champion of the breed, so I quickly looked up on line and it did say to give a lot of bread, not to induce vomiting and to watch the dog. I called the owners all anxious like, but they just laughed and said, so what, she does that all the time.
So, in your case I think I'd do exactly the same, lots and lots of bread and just keep a watch out. Try not to worry too much. God, makes you wonder doesn't it, hope they don't get an appetite for window panes or anything.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

What was suggested to me was to induce vomiting (not with a CD though since that could cause more damage. Buck only ate a tennis ball) asap, feed four tablespoons of olive oil daily(but you are using slippery elm instead), and feed boneless meals.

Our next shopping trip will definitely include hydrogen peroxide just in case Stupid decides to eat something again and, now that you have a proven swallower, I would put that on your list too.

No one has really been sure how long to feed boneless so I think I am going to feed boneless for as long as his little body can handle it. He normally gets lots of beef heart but I am actually staying away from it for right now since he can go longer on boneless when eating pork and ground turkey. 

If I was in your shoes I would go with the bread as well. I don't have to worry about shards of anything. I would also go for x-rays as well. I wanted to but I was told that tennis balls don't show up on x-rays anyway.


----------



## xellil

MollyWoppy said:


> God, makes you wonder doesn't it, hope they don't get an appetite for window panes or anything.


now that's funny. 

How is evee this morning?


----------



## catahoulamom

Just signed on to look for an update on Eevee, how's she doing?


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Oh dear! I, too, am waiting to hear about Eevee, silly dog...

While I am typing this, Mateo is in the process of shredding, slowly (like a Mastiff) a cardboard box. Thankfully, he doesn't swallow. But, you know, I wonder if-or when- it will be his turn on these boards for swallowing something completely crazy...

Re is right about the moon-- I heard this morning that Saturday the moon will be full, and will at some point (11:30pm-ish) EST be at it's lowest point in relation to the earth.

So----- watch the puppies!


----------



## 7766

How is she? My dogs ate part of the CD case and the insert. Luckily they couldn't get the CD out. This was while I was in the shower, maybe 10 minutes. My vet said to watch the stool and appetite closely. They were fine, that was a few years ago and I haven't seen any issues with it.

My dogs didn't transition well from acreage to a tiny 1 bedroom apartment. They acted out and were very destructive. One managed to get a pillow off the bed and destroyed, while she was in her cage a good foot away from the bed. Thank goodness they have space again and are back to their non-destructive way of life.

She is a Carolina dog, I love them, I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## xellil

NewYorkDogue said:


> Re is right about the moon-- I heard this morning that Saturday the moon will be full, and will at some point (11:30pm-ish) EST be at it's lowest point in relation to the earth.
> 
> So----- watch the puppies!


Oh Lord. I'm putting Snorkesl in the bathroom and locking the door until Sunday.

Sometimes you have to wonder how dogs survive their first year. Although Mateo seems perfect - he doesn't even swallow the cardboard!


----------



## frogdog

Yes, how are things today? Good...I hope.

Yogi was the same his first year...had a love obsession for chewing up cardboard but luckily never swallowing...he was a toilet paper destroyer. We would find toilet paper shredded to no end to get to the cardboard piece. His first year we couldn't leave toilet paper anywhere in sight. It was rather hysterical to see him.


----------



## magicre

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What was suggested to me was to induce vomiting (not with a CD though since that could cause more damage. Buck only ate a tennis ball) asap, feed four tablespoons of olive oil daily(but you are using slippery elm instead), and feed boneless meals.
> 
> Our next shopping trip will definitely include hydrogen peroxide just in case Stupid decides to eat something again and, now that you have a proven swallower, I would put that on your list too.
> 
> No one has really been sure how long to feed boneless so I think I am going to feed boneless for as long as his little body can handle it. He normally gets lots of beef heart but I am actually staying away from it for right now since he can go longer on boneless when eating pork and ground turkey.
> 
> If I was in your shoes I would go with the bread as well. I don't have to worry about shards of anything. I would also go for x-rays as well. I wanted to but I was told that tennis balls don't show up on x-rays anyway.



generally, inducing vomiting depends on the toxin ingested....hyrdrogen peroxide can be very abrasive unless diluted....so can make the tissues that much more susceptible to damage if something is on its way up...and that something is already coated in acidic digestive juices and enzymes, etc...

actually, when bubba was sick, i used hydrogen peroxide, diluted, to cause vomiting....i wonder if i'd use it again....in thinking about it, i may not have had enough coffee, but it was very effective...

just my opinion....but, jesse, did i miss what stupid ate? 

ah, just re read your post about the tennis ball. i must have missed it. 

in your case, i agree. not about hydrogen peroxide....because i'd want the ball to go the other way....and yeah, olive oil....good for lubing the way.....plus, i'd be giving organs...like liver.....

when did this happen?

liquid? how's evee this morning?


----------



## NewYorkDogue

xellil said:


> Oh Lord. I'm putting Snorkesl in the bathroom and locking the door until Sunday.
> 
> Sometimes you have to wonder how dogs survive their first year. Although Mateo seems perfect - he doesn't even swallow the cardboard!


Ha-- Not perfect, by any stretch. When he was a young pup, he loved to pick up and swallow whole, used tea bags on the street/sidewalk. There is a block in my neighborhood where the cab drivers like to stop, rest, and usually buy their tea or coffee. Mateo would pull me towards that area to see if there were any used tea bags tossed on the ground.

Eh- then, after a month or so, he got over it. Not sure what that was about, but anyway. Weirdo...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

magicre said:


> generally, inducing vomiting depends on the toxin ingested....hyrdrogen peroxide can be very abrasive unless diluted....so can make the tissues that much more susceptible to damage if something is on its way up...and that something is already coated in acidic digestive juices and enzymes, etc...
> 
> actually, when bubba was sick, i used hydrogen peroxide, diluted, to cause vomiting....i wonder if i'd use it again....in thinking about it, i may not have had enough coffee, but it was very effective...
> 
> just my opinion....but, jesse, did i miss what stupid ate?
> 
> ah, just re read your post about the tennis ball. i must have missed it.
> 
> in your case, i agree. not about hydrogen peroxide....because i'd want the ball to go the other way....and yeah, olive oil....good for lubing the way.....plus, i'd be giving organs...like liver.....
> 
> when did this happen?
> 
> liquid? how's evee this morning?


I would have used hydrogen peroxide on Buck (had I known about it) simply because we caught him literally seconds after he ate it. It would have been right there and easy to bring back up. On the other hand, I would hesitate to do so because I read something about swallowed tennis balls not being something you would want to bring back up, but that article was referring to huge chunks. I didn't know how big the chunks were.

I'm not giving organs only because I want to be able to give boneless as long as possible and organs would decrease the amount of time before he would need more bone. I talked to Liz about it and we were both iffy on the organs. I feel more comfortable feeding boneless for the time being and he will stay solid for much longer without organ.


----------



## frogdog

I need to go read your thread just saw it...make time this afternoon...looks like a long one


----------



## magicre

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I would have used hydrogen peroxide on Buck (had I known about it) simply because we caught him literally seconds after he ate it. It would have been right there and easy to bring back up. On the other hand, I would hesitate to do so because I read something about swallowed tennis balls not being something you would want to bring back up, but that article was referring to huge chunks. I didn't know how big the chunks were.
> 
> I'm not giving organs only because I want to be able to give boneless as long as possible and organs would decrease the amount of time before he would need more bone. I talked to Liz about it and we were both iffy on the organs. I feel more comfortable feeding boneless for the time being and he will stay solid for much longer without organ.


i can see that and i would always defer to liz 

i hope he's okay. sorry i missed the thread....


----------



## liquid

Hey everyone. Thank you for the concern, I'll let Eevee know that she's so loved. 
She's doing normal this morning/afternoon. No poop, but no vomit either. I offered her up some bread and she actually refused it! I taught her not to eat people food. I mean... good dog, but I actually needed her to eat it this time!

Otherwise, she's acting normal. We went out for a walk, she showed no obvious discomfort. She actually ran a bit when she got scared by a passing golf cart.

She's laying down now, I dont know how to check for lethargy. But she normally does sleep a lot so we'll see..

Again, thank you guys for checking up on us  I barely got any sleep last night, I should nap!


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> Hey everyone. Thank you for the concern, I'll let Eevee know that she's so loved.
> She's doing normal this morning/afternoon. No poop, but no vomit either. I offered her up some bread and she actually refused it! I taught her not to eat people food. I mean... good dog, but I actually needed her to eat it this time!
> 
> Otherwise, she's acting normal. We went out for a walk, she showed no obvious discomfort. She actually ran a bit when she got scared by a passing golf cart.
> 
> She's laying down now, I dont know how to check for lethargy. But she normally does sleep a lot so we'll see..
> 
> Again, thank you guys for checking up on us  I barely got any sleep last night, I should nap!


When i am concerned about lethary, I always find it whether it's there or not. Let's hope you are the same 

Go take a nap!


----------



## 7766

liquid said:


> Hey everyone. Thank you for the concern, I'll let Eevee know that she's so loved.
> She's doing normal this morning/afternoon. No poop, but no vomit either. I* offered her up some bread and she actually refused it! I taught her not to eat people food. I mean... good dog, but I actually needed her to eat it this time!*


Last night I was putting some grapes in a bowl and one dropped. Stoli darted for it and I told him to leave it. Which he didn't, so I said bad dog. I looked down and he had the weirdest expression on his face. I got closer and he was holding the grape in his mouth, he never swallowed it. He let me reach in and grab it. Silly, good dog!

I am glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

magicre said:


> i can see that and i would always defer to liz
> 
> i hope he's okay. sorry i missed the thread....


No worries  He's still doing very well. Nothing out of the ordinary going on with him at all

Liquid, I am the same way. For the first day or two I would freak whenever Buck would take a nap because I was afraid he was more tired than normal and, in my eyes, my dog was lethargic. But I would call him from the kitchen as quietly as possible and he would bolt over just in case I thought he should get a treat. Haha. 

Go put in a movie you really love or play a game or take a nap or read a book. Just DO something. Worrying about her isn't going to do either of you any good. 

Maybe she would eat the bread if it was sprinkled with a little bit of broth. Not wet but enough to smell like she is allowed to eat it. Offer her a bite of "her" food too to see if she refuses that.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> When i am concerned about lethary, I always find it whether it's there or not. Let's hope you are the same
> 
> Go take a nap!


I will! Is it too early for a drink?

Too late, got myself some wine...  Wine and a nap, sounds good eh?


nlboz said:


> Last night I was putting some grapes in a bowl and one dropped. Stoli darted for it and I told him to leave it. Which he didn't, so I said bad dog. I looked down and he had the weirdest expression on his face. I got closer and he was holding the grape in his mouth, he never swallowed it. He let me reach in and grab it. Silly, good dog!
> 
> I am glad to hear she is doing well.


Haha aw! I love expressive dogs. When I offered Eevee bread she turned her head, and then when I kept putting it in her face she looked at me like "are you serious?". That's when I knew to give up :lol:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> No worries  He's still doing very well. Nothing out of the ordinary going on with him at all
> 
> Liquid, I am the same way. For the first day or two I would freak whenever Buck would take a nap because I was afraid he was more tired than normal and, in my eyes, my dog was lethargic. But I would call him from the kitchen as quietly as possible and he would bolt over just in case I thought he should get a treat. Haha.
> 
> Go put in a movie you really love or play a game or take a nap or read a book. Just DO something. Worrying about her isn't going to do either of you any good.
> 
> Maybe she would eat the bread if it was sprinkled with a little bit of broth. Not wet but enough to smell like she is allowed to eat it. Offer her a bite of "her" food too to see if she refuses that.


I'm glad Buck is doing fine 

Haha I know, I need to do something else. I'll have my glass o' wine, turn the tv on, and lay down on the couch.

I offered her a treat after she refused the bread, and she immediately gobbled it up. I was relieved to see that she's still eating, and Im super proud of her for not eating the people food


----------



## xellil

Alcohol cures alot of problems.


----------



## liquid

nlboz said:


> How is she? My dogs ate part of the CD case and the insert. Luckily they couldn't get the CD out. This was while I was in the shower, maybe 10 minutes. My vet said to watch the stool and appetite closely. They were fine, that was a few years ago and I haven't seen any issues with it.
> 
> My dogs didn't transition well from acreage to a tiny 1 bedroom apartment. They acted out and were very destructive. One managed to get a pillow off the bed and destroyed, while she was in her cage a good foot away from the bed. Thank goodness they have space again and are back to their non-destructive way of life.
> 
> She is a Carolina dog, I love them, I am sure she will be fine.


Thanks for the reassurance 
I love Carolina dogs too, they're amazing dogs to bond with once you gain their trust.

I actually just moved from a 3 bedroom townhome to a 1 bedroom apartment. But, she gets more exercise here because there is a community-only dogpark here that we go to often. It's great because only people from the apartments can use the dogpark, so whenever I go with Eevee we're either alone to do training or theres only one or two dogs she can play with.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> Alcohol cures alot of problems.


Yes, yes it does. 
Eventually, we're going to have to form an AA here on the forum!


----------



## 7766

liquid said:


> Thanks for the reassurance
> I love Carolina dogs too, they're amazing dogs to bond with once you gain their trust.
> 
> I actually just moved from a 3 bedroom townhome to a 1 bedroom apartment. But, she gets more exercise here because there is a community-only dogpark here that we go to often. It's great because only people from the apartments can use the dogpark, so whenever I go with Eevee we're either alone to do training or theres only one or two dogs she can play with.


I wish we had more complexes like that. I had found one, but it wasn't in the best area. My complex was very dog friendly, but no dog park. We have one locally, but one of my dogs can be DA, so we didn't go very often. 

I am a sucker for unpopular breeds, like my Catahula. 

I agree with the others, try to do something that relaxes you. It will be good for both of you.


----------



## kathylcsw

I hope that Eevee is ok. I can't imagine how hard it is just to...wait. Did you try soaking the bread in milk? I seem to recall someone suggesting that.


----------



## magicre

as jesse suggested, soaking the bread in broth or something she does like...might help...

at this point, i'd be giving slippery elm to coat her intestines....and then keep an eye on her. she's made it the first 12 hours or more...without incidence...

if she won't eat bread, then i guess she won't eat bread.

our dogs do not make life easy. i hope she's better soon.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

liquid said:


> I will! Is it too early for a drink?
> 
> Too late, got myself some wine...  Wine and a nap, sounds good eh?
> 
> Haha aw! I love expressive dogs. When I offered Eevee bread she turned her head, and then when I kept putting it in her face she looked at me like "are you serious?". That's when I knew to give up :lol:
> 
> 
> I'm glad Buck is doing fine
> 
> Haha I know, I need to do something else. I'll have my glass o' wine, turn the tv on, and lay down on the couch.
> 
> I offered her a treat after she refused the bread, and she immediately gobbled it up. I was relieved to see that she's still eating, and Im super proud of her for not eating the people food


Thanks. And I'm glad Eevee is so far as well 

And heck no! It's never too early for a drink for those of us on this forum. Between Buck, Snorkels, and Eevee we might need to start an AA section... That's something that actually thought about recently... Our dogs have driven most of us to drink... We had better hope a recovered alcoholic never asks our advice!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

liquid said:


> Yes, yes it does.
> Eventually, we're going to have to form an AA here on the forum!


Oh my... I posted my previous post before I even read this one! Hahahaha


----------



## liquid

Eevee's been sleeping all day... normally around this time of day she's looking out the window and people-watching. Today, she's been laying in her crate all day. Hasnt even chewed her toys.

Is this lethargy or am I making something out of nothing? Who knows :/
She comes when called though.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I am just seeing this. Hope she is ok and you are just being a worry wart about her laying around. Has she passed any stool yet since eating the cd?


----------



## liquid

lovemydogsalways said:


> I am just seeing this. Hope she is ok and you are just being a worry wart about her laying around. Has she passed any stool yet since eating the cd?


Haha I admit that I am a worry wart!
She hasnt pooped yet. She hasnt pooped for 2 1/2 days now, her pooping pattern has been so weird lately.. Hopefully she'll go today.


----------



## 7766

Some of it could be she is reading your energy.

I had a dog that wouldn't eat for two days. We were fostering some outside dogs that escaped and we were worried sick, spent days looking for them. He is just such a sensitive dog that he was reading us. He had nothing wrong with him at all. Once we found them, he started eating again.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Forgot to mention Emma tore up a cardboard box the other day while we were gone for an hour. She never tears anything up, so yes something is going on with our dogs.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i would gauge her appitite more then lethargy persoanlly becuase seomtimes it it IS difficult to tell when your looking for it lack of appitite is easy to notice.
just offer small tidbits and see how happily she gulps them.

hopefully she is ok!
Cesar is the fisr dog ive ever had to watch like a hawk becuase he will eat everything and anything pretty much. my bf has a rose bush in his yard with thick thorns and Cesar tears his face up trying to eat the branches im always running over to stop him right now even his nose is coverd in scratches from the thorns.
3 days ago i dropped a metal cap off a stewarts soda (the type you need a bottle opener to pop off) hit the floor he grabbed it and tried to swollw it i had to chase him around and make him give it to me!


----------



## Sprocket

lovemydogsalways said:


> Forgot to mention Emma tore up a cardboard box the other day while we were gone for an hour. She never tears anything up, so yes something is going on with our dogs.


Something must be going on with the dogs because Sprocket has been humping Gunner since yesterday. I keep telling him to stop but he sneaks over and grabs a leg...:heh:


----------



## magicre

were you able to give her slippery elm?


----------



## liquid

Eevee just pooped!
It was half yellowish, probably from the chicken she ate the other day, and half darker brown, probably from the beef heart yesterday. No blood and the poop wasnt tarry enough to indicate blood from the GI tract. 

WHEW! 
Im feeding her boneless chicken tonight, for good measure haha.

And yes I did give slippery elm Re


----------



## xellil

When Snorkels ate the plums, she didn't start pooping them out for almost two days. I don't know if that's normal because I thought with raw things passed through in about 12 hours.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> When Snorkels ate the plums, she didn't start pooping them out for almost two days. I don't know if that's normal because I thought with raw things passed through in about 12 hours.


How's Snorkels doing, by the way?
Yeah, I figure the plastic and the CD will probably still be in her system, so Im going to do boneless chicken today to help move things along, but not too quickly. Another meal of boneless beef would probably start diarrhea.

Her throat seems irritated so I need to go easy on the bone content as well.


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> How's Snorkels doing, by the way?
> Yeah, I figure the plastic and the CD will probably still be in her system, so Im going to do boneless chicken today to help move things along, but not too quickly. Another meal of boneless beef would probably start diarrhea.
> 
> Her throat seems irritated so I need to go easy on the bone content as well.


It's hard to know exactly what to do, isn't it? Too much boneless, diarrhea. but you need it to push the shards along. 

Snorkels is good, still recuperating but I think she'll be fine thanks to Liz and Re. It's the first time she's done something like this i haven't run to the vet. I feel a little empowered and I'm trying to follow instructions.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Sprocket said:


> Something must be going on with the dogs because Sprocket has been humping Gunner since yesterday. I keep telling him to stop but he sneaks over and grabs a leg...:heh:


That would be a hysterical site because he is so tiny. Gunner probably doesn't even notice.


----------



## xellil

lovemydogsalways said:


> That would be a hysterical site because he is so tiny. Gunner probably doesn't even notice.


My neighbor has a pug that humps on Rebel every time he sees him. If it's a dominance display, it's pretty ineffective. I don't think Rebel notices he's there, for sure.


----------



## liquid

Im going to start crating her whenever I leave the house from now on. I just left for 5 minutes. FIVE MINUTES. And she tore up a book.
She doesnt do this when she has free roam at night. She's had free roam for a few months now, and only now is this behavior showing up. 

Crate training is starting over again.

When can I ever trust her again? Why did this happen? It really came out of nowhere. We moved over a week ago, and she didnt show any signs of anxiety about it. She doesnt seem stressed during the day at all. 
It might be separation anxiety all over again because this is a new place.
I dont know.

Im not nearly as upset as I am disappointed right now.


----------



## liquid

Her mouth is bleeding.


I feel gray hairs coming in.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

liquid said:


> Her mouth is bleeding.
> 
> 
> I feel gray hairs coming in.


What kind of book was it?


----------



## liquid

lovemydogsalways said:


> What kind of book was it?


It was a textbook for school. Thankfully this semester is over. She must have cut her gums on the paper


----------



## catahoulamom

Where is her mouth bleeding? The gums, roof of her mouth? Can you tell where it's coming from? Just asking cuz I don't know why shredding up a book would make her mouth bleed... no vomit or anything? Did she eat part of the book? 

Crate training is no fun but it's worth your sanity in the long run. I'd give her a few months to adjust to the new apartment and then try giving her free roam again.


----------



## xellil

I'm sure it was the move. It's a big change for her. If you crate her for awhile, things should go back to normal.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

catahoulamom said:


> Where is her mouth bleeding? The gums, roof of her mouth? Can you tell where it's coming from?* Just asking cuz I don't know why shredding up a book would make her mouth bleed.*.. no vomit or anything? Did she eat part of the book?
> 
> Crate training is no fun but it's worth your sanity in the long run. I'd give her a few months to adjust to the new apartment and then try giving her free roam again.


That is what I was thinking too. I wouldn't think a book could make her mouth bleed, but who knows. 
The way I see it crating is safer. Our lab is going back to the crate after being free of it during the day when we leave for the last couple months. She chewed that cardboard box to shreds. It was the bf that started leaving her out of the crate anyways, I would not have allowed this till she was much older. LOL


----------



## liquid

Yeah, we're going back to crating when I'm gone. She's totally normal when she has free roam at night though. Im thinking she's fine at night because she still has access to me. I keep the bedroom door open. And she's not destructive during the day at all. So that pretty much verifies that this is all separation anxiety again.

She's not bleeding a lot, just enough that the pages of the book have some blood on them. When I open her mouth I cant see a source of bleeding, so it must not be a lot.

Im just surprised that she's showing signs now, since we moved over a week ago. But I'm glad she didnt hurt herself too badly this time. If she got a papercut on her mouth and ate some paper, then fine. As long as it wasnt another CD or something else that could really hurt her.


----------



## liquid

No vomit either. And it looks like she really shred up the book and didnt eat much of it.

Now I'll be watching her stools for pieces of a CD and paper.. I'm sure my new neighbors will think I'm normal when I examine her poop :wacko:


----------



## liquid

lovemydogsalways said:


> That is what I was thinking too. I wouldn't think a book could make her mouth bleed, but who knows.
> The way I see it crating is safer. Our lab is going back to the crate after being free of it during the day when we leave for the last couple months. She chewed that cardboard box to shreds. It was the bf that started leaving her out of the crate anyways, I would not have allowed this till she was much older. LOL


Until what age would you have waited? Eevee is only 9 months old, but she's been so good before this!


Edit: And right now she's acting totally fine. She's calm, relaxed, no signs of stress at all. I love when she's like this, her normal self. 
But she definitely has separation anxiety.


----------



## xellil

liquid said:


> No vomit either. And it looks like she really shred up the book and didnt eat much of it.
> 
> Now I'll be watching her stools for pieces of a CD and paper.. I'm sure my new neighbors will think I'm normal when I examine her poop :wacko:


the correct procedure is to get a small stick, poke it, and then smash it all around. I have perfected the technique in the past few days - can't believe I'm out there doing that.


----------



## liquid

xellil said:


> the correct procedure is to get a small stick, poke it, and then smash it all around. I have perfected the technique in the past few days - can't believe I'm out there doing that.


LOL I was wondering how you counted all those plum seeds! :lol:


----------



## Caty M

LOL my neighbours would think I am nuts. Ours are very "neighbourly". The guy next door has knocked on the door to let me know my tire was flat, that we forgot to pick up the newspaper in the front yard and its going to rain soon, and was that STEAK that my dogs were eating in the backyard? When I said they are fed raw he said next time the dogs are being fed he would turn on his bbq and hope for scraps LOL


----------



## xellil

Caty M said:


> LOL my neighbours would think I am nuts. Ours are very "neighbourly". The guy next door has knocked on the door to let me know my tire was flat, that we forgot to pick up the newspaper in the front yard and its going to rain soon, and was that STEAK that my dogs were eating in the backyard? When I said they are fed raw he said next time the dogs are being fed he would turn on his bbq and hope for scraps LOL


Now THAT'S funny! I like your neighbor. After seeing your dogs eat steaks, he probably won't be shocked to see you perusing through the poop.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

liquid said:


> Until what age would you have waited? Eevee is only 9 months old, but she's been so good before this!
> 
> 
> Edit: And right now she's acting totally fine. She's calm, relaxed, no signs of stress at all. I love when she's like this, her normal self.
> But she definitely has separation anxiety.


Well Emma is 13 months now, I think I would have waited till she was 3 or 4 years old. LOL
My Border Collie was crated every time I left the house until I moved to college and had my bf watching her between my classes. He would not kennel her and now she will whine and try to avoid going in a kennel. Kinda pisses me off that he allowed that to happen. Then again she has never had problems when she is not kenneled. So she was kenneled for like 5 years of her life daily.


----------



## liquid

Caty M said:


> LOL my neighbours would think I am nuts. Ours are very "neighbourly". The guy next door has knocked on the door to let me know my tire was flat, that we forgot to pick up the newspaper in the front yard and its going to rain soon, and was that STEAK that my dogs were eating in the backyard? When I said they are fed raw he said next time the dogs are being fed he would turn on his bbq and hope for scraps LOL


LOL! You have awesome neighbors. If you bulk buy meat, I wonder what his reaction would be when you have 30lb cases of meat just sitting in your garage, thawing away.. :biggrin:


----------



## liquid

lovemydogsalways said:


> Well Emma is 13 months now, I think I would have waited till she was 3 or 4 years old. LOL
> My Border Collie was crated every time I left the house until I moved to college and had my bf watching her between my classes. He would not kennel her and now she will whine and try to avoid going in a kennel. Kinda pisses me off that he allowed that to happen. Then again she has never had problems when she is not kenneled. So she was kenneled for like 5 years of her life daily.


Oh man! I know it's going to suck for Eevee when I start crating her again. Thankfully she'll do ANYTHING to get a treat, so I can easily get her to run in her crate with a treat in my hand. 

Maybe if I start giving her a chew when I leave the house she'll be more relaxed. But I'll give it to her in her crate, of course. I cant risk her destroying things again and getting hurt.


----------



## Liz

It will be much better for Evee to be crated. She is in a new place and especially when you are gone placing her in the position of protector of the household is too much. Just let her relax in her crate. I have one girl who is four and still crated - she will urinate from anxiety if left out. She is my gentle, happy go lucky pup and would just rather be in her crate safe and secure than loose and in charge.


----------



## liquid

Liz said:


> It will be much better for Evee to be crated. She is in a new place and especially when you are gone placing her in the position of protector of the household is too much. Just let her relax in her crate. I have one girl who is four and still crated - she will urinate from anxiety if left out. She is my gentle, happy go lucky pup and would just rather be in her crate safe and secure than loose and in charge.


I didnt look at it that way. I'll definitely be crating her from now on so she can relax and have her own little space where she is safe. I just want her to be calm and happy, you know?

When or if she gains enough confidence, then I'll try to let her have free roam again. But right now she just needs to feel safe in this new place.


----------



## 7766

All of my dogs had access to the house at night from a pretty young age. But I still don't leave them out together during the day. I wouldn't have any couch cushions. They become tug toys. I can seperate them in different rooms and they don't touch a thing. I don't think they move. They are 5 and 6 now.


----------



## xchairity_casex

when i first started Cesar on raw i would stand there and watch him while he went poop after like 2 months my mom was finnaly like "why do you watch him take a crap??"
i was like "well becuase i needt o know hes getting th right balance of bone and fat.

wasnt too suprised when seh sighed with relief...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

liquid said:


> Eevee just pooped!
> It was half yellowish, probably from the chicken she ate the other day, and half darker brown, probably from the beef heart yesterday. No blood and the poop wasnt tarry enough to indicate blood from the GI tract.
> 
> WHEW!
> Im feeding her boneless chicken tonight, for good measure haha.
> 
> And yes I did give slippery elm Re


Don't forget that beef heart can cause tarry poops too. 



liquid said:


> Im going to start crating her whenever I leave the house from now on. I just left for 5 minutes. FIVE MINUTES. And she tore up a book.
> She doesnt do this when she has free roam at night. She's had free roam for a few months now, and only now is this behavior showing up.
> 
> Crate training is starting over again.
> 
> When can I ever trust her again? Why did this happen? It really came out of nowhere. We moved over a week ago, and she didnt show any signs of anxiety about it. She doesnt seem stressed during the day at all.
> It might be separation anxiety all over again because this is a new place.
> I dont know.
> 
> Im not nearly as upset as I am disappointed right now.


Even Dude, at 8 years old does not have free roam of the house when we are gone. We have a spare bedroom so that is completely dog proofed and that's where they stay. We have one crate (Buck can't be crated anyways) and Dude stays in it because he has never been able to refrain from marking in that one room. Buck has free roam of the room with windows and doors blocked off as well as a tarp on the floor to prevent accidents on the carpet and easy cleanup. We don't have any but I figure it's better to be safe than sorry! Haha. 

Our guys have free roam at night as well but we do keep the bedroom door closed. Buck has been allowed to do this since he was about 10 weeks. We have never had an issue with that. I just don't trust him when we aren't there.



xellil said:


> the correct procedure is to get a small stick, poke it, and then smash it all around. I have perfected the technique in the past few days - can't believe I'm out there doing that.


Or you can take a plastic bag over your hand, grab the piece of poop and give it a good squish. Hahahahaha! And again I say, the things we do for our dogs! And Nikie... I can't believe I'm out there doing it either. I'm glad I don't have neighbors.

Caty, when I have neighbors one day I hope they are like yours...


----------



## magicre

i crate my dogs as much for my peace of mind as much as their safety.

that way, if i have a senior moment, and leave something out....when i get back, they are safe and sound, sleeping together...

it's not about trust, i don't think...at least it isn't for me.....it's about their safety....


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I was able to crate train foster dogs with no problems at all. But Tiffa? Aw, hells no! I tried every method I could find to getting her to stay in that crate and none of them worked. She barked, howled, barked, howled, repeat. It just flat out didn't work and I have a good amount of patience. Maybe it's because Tanis and the cats are free to roam and she wants to be everywhere they are. Putting her in a separate room from them was just as bad. 

She's gotten better, not perfect - but better about her kleptomania. She's trained me to put everything up high and stop leaving my purse on my bed while I get ready for work. 

This week I have two girls from Germany and Latvia crashing on my couches as they take a trip around the US before heading home. As they were getting ready today, one of their suitcases was open with a nice bright yellow pair of foamy flip flops on top. I saw Tiffa ready to loot the luggage and snapped her up in my arms. I'll do my best to send them back home without any toothmarked souvenirs from Tiffa.


----------



## xellil

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Or you can take a plastic bag over your hand, grab the piece of poop and give it a good squish. Hahahahaha! And again I say, the things we do for our dogs! And Nikie... I can't believe I'm out there doing it either. I'm glad I don't have neighbors.



EWWWWW! No way. That's like touching it. Especially if it's still warm.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> i crate my dogs as much for my peace of mind as much as their safety.
> 
> that way, if i have a senior moment, and leave something out....when i get back, they are safe and sound, sleeping together...
> 
> it's not about trust, i don't think...at least it isn't for me.....it's about their safety....


I don't crate my dogs, but since I've been not working I've gotten paranoid about leaving them - especially about the house catching on fire. I wonder if I'm getting some kind of mental disease, because when I go somewhere I have it in my head that when I get home my dogs will be trapped in a house fire.


----------



## xellil

mischiefgrrl said:


> I was able to crate train foster dogs with no problems at all. But Tiffa? Aw, hells no! I tried every method I could find to getting her to stay in that crate and none of them worked. She barked, howled, barked, howled, repeat. It just flat out didn't work and I have a good amount of patience. Maybe it's because Tanis and the cats are free to roam and she wants to be everywhere they are. Putting her in a separate room from them was just as bad.


When we moved here, I put Snorkels in the bathroom because of people moving stuff in and it was dangerous for her to be out wandering around. She was in there about three hours and she was so upset she pooped and peed on herself. She never quit barking and whining, never laid down. After three hours I gave up and just carried her around.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

xellil said:


> I don't crate my dogs, but since I've been not working I've gotten paranoid about leaving them - especially about the house catching on fire. I wonder if I'm getting some kind of mental disease, because when I go somewhere I have it in my head that when I get home my dogs will be trapped in a house fire.


A house fire is a fear of mine as well.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

xellil said:


> EWWWWW! No way. That's like touching it. Especially if it's still warm.


Yea... We do squish through it when it's still warm... Hahaha



xellil said:


> I don't crate my dogs, but since I've been not working I've gotten paranoid about leaving them - especially about the house catching on fire. I wonder if I'm getting some kind of mental disease, because when I go somewhere I have it in my head that when I get home my dogs will be trapped in a house fire.


No, I have the same paranoia. I feel better about leaving them in the car (when it's cool out) than I do at home which isn't really any better.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> I don't crate my dogs, but since I've been not working I've gotten paranoid about leaving them - especially about the house catching on fire. I wonder if I'm getting some kind of mental disease, because when I go somewhere I have it in my head that when I get home my dogs will be trapped in a house fire.


i don't lock my doors when i go out.....i don't care if someone wants to steal....but if there is a fire, which i am also paranoid about.... there is a note on my front door that says --- 2 dogs in house. rescue.


----------



## magicre

how is eevee today?


----------



## xchairity_casex

at home Cesar is put to bed in his room at my bfs he sleeps either in bed with us or in the chair at the end of the bed.
he is rarely left home alone but if he has to stay home he is put into his room.

i dont think i will ever leave him out roaming freely in the house while we leave ive done it a few times but i dunno i just think its good for him to be alone in his room sometimes teaching him to be calm in their.

his room is a large walk in closet its got a window,capeted floor, and its own heat sorce.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> i don't lock my doors when i go out.....i don't care if someone wants to steal....but if there is a fire, which i am also paranoid about.... there is a note on my front door that says --- 2 dogs in house. rescue.


That's a good idea. 

Until we had people rent this house, it had the old skeleton key locks. It now has locks but we never lock anything. In fact, I don't even think we know where the house keys are. 

If we have a fire, though, we are in trouble because we live so far from a fire department. What I would really like to do is figure out a way to put in a doggy door where the dogs could get out if they needed to - but I dont' want them outside while I am gone. So it's a dilemma.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Until we had people rent this house, it had the old skeleton key locks. It now has locks but we never lock anything. In fact, I don't even think we know where the house keys are.
> 
> If we have a fire, though, we are in trouble because we live so far from a fire department. What I would really like to do is figure out a way to put in a doggy door where the dogs could get out if they needed to - but I dont' want them outside while I am gone. So it's a dilemma.


i've seen horses panic when they smell smoke. i wonder if dogs do too...so my fear would be that they won't know how to use the doggie door.

on the other hand, i'd never leave my house if i let everything get to me. and i've been there, believe me.

i won't give them free reign, even though i have no reason not to. they are not untrustworthy dogs....it's more for my peace of mind.

what i do, too...is not run electric appliances, including the heat....they are in a walk in closet so they're warm, with lots of blankies in a crate that is way big for them....

i don't leave them alone for more than three hours...

i think i've covered my bases...but one never knows....but i'd drive myself more insane than i already am if i were to become even more obsessive about it.

there has to be a line in the sand.....ya know?


----------



## xellil

Exactly! It's like the food - you do as much as you can but you can never be 100 percent sure of anything. 

And you are right I'm sure about the panicking. I bet they wouldn't know how to get out.


----------



## 7766

When I was house hunting I always had the idea of a dog room in mind. This house I bought was actually perfect. The previous owners turned the deck into a sun room. It has a wall unit with heat and AC, plus the only door to the back yard if off of it. It was the perfect dog room. It originally had carpet, but the foster dog took care of that problem. So we put down peel and stick tile. I really wanted rubber mats, but that was out of the budget. Originally Stoli and Bella were just out in it during the day, but now with the Sam the foster, he and Stoli stay out there and Bella stays in the living room. Sam wasn’t allowed out there during the day for at least a month till I new he could be trusted.









I am paranoid about a fire. Our FD has stickers you can buy that say dog or cat inside. Last week a friend of mind lost their 2 cats in a fire. She kept them confined to her bathroom when she was not home and the fire started in the bedroom. She also live out and has an all volunteer fire department. The tried to save them but it was too late. I really want to price a sprinkler system now. 

How is Eevee?

I should note they don't stay in the cages while they are out there.


----------



## xellil

I love that room. I am a sucker for windows.


----------



## 7766

xellil said:


> I love that room. I am a sucker for windows.


I am told all the time how crazy I am to give the best room in the house to the dogs. The wall you can't see is a sliding glass door that is the entire length of the room that leads into the house.


----------



## xellil

They could share! I see plenty of space for a couch, or a desk, or a treadmill


----------



## 7766

I am very blessed witha large house. I have another room that is the gym for the treadmill, and foster dog cage. The den, which has a nice couch and tv, looks into the Dog Room, and the view out of it. It's beautiful when the seasons change.


----------



## magicre

i think we're all crazy...and that dog room is wonderful. i dare not show it to my dogs.


----------



## liquid

Eevee is doing great today, healthwise  She seems perfectly normal. No new stool yet today but I suspect she'll be fine.

Behavior wise, however... well, I've got a teenager on my hands :lol:


----------

